# Mercury Tricycle ...year?



## jeep girl (Aug 7, 2012)

I bought this cool Mercury tricycle in great condition. Can anyone tell me the year it might be? Thanks!


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 7, 2012)

I'd say early 1950s or very close to that time period. I remember some kids in the neighborhood having one like it back around the mid-1950s. The more streamlined rubber top seat and rain gutter front fender were distinguishing features of many Mercury models put out by Murray at the time. Looks in really nice shape and very lightly used. Terrific find! 

Dave


----------



## jeep girl (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info Dave. The bike is very clean, however if I cleaned it it would even look nicer. It has great patina and everything looks original. I was a little thrown off by the seat, thinking that it may be a replacement. But it has the "M" on the back, so I guess it is correct after all.


----------

